# Plattfische und Wittling in der Oosterschelde???



## Weed888 (31. Januar 2005)

Hi Boardies

Hat einer von euch evtl. erfahrungen in Holland auf der Ooosterschelde oder Westerschelde usw.????Will ende des Monats mal mit nem kumpel nach holland (Zeeland) rüber und weiss nicht ob sich wrackangeln in holland lohnt und so wollen wir auf Wittling und Plattfische gehen??bin für jedeb tip dankbar!!!

gruss Weed


----------



## Schütti (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische und Wittling in der Oosterschelde???*

Hallo Weed888,
guck´s du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45053&goto=nextoldest

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Plattfische und Wittling in der Oosterschelde???*

Hi Weed888,
war gerade der falsche Thread, ich hoffe jetzt klappt´s: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45054


----------

